# 8.1 Updates Before Win 10?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi do I need to install all *updates for Win 8.1* before *upgrading to Win 10*?

Appreciate any help

Thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, that would always be a wise move and also backup all your data


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi appreciate the quick reply......so would only the important ones be OK?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, i assume you have checked that drivers for w10 are available for you PC 
if not
post back the 
mke and exact model


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The above is VERY good advise; just because an upgrade is offered, does not releave you of the need for checking for support for ALL of your hardware. If no win10 drivers are listed for your system, there is no win10 support.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi how do I check the drivers? On checking for the upgrade it did say suitable? 

Thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As posted - please post back here the 
make and exact model of the PC 
then we can look at the manufacturers support website and post a link and also advise


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi one of the upgrades would be on a 'Dell Laptop Inspirion M5110'

Appreciate any help

Thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have the service tag number , i could only find a M511R 
which has not been tested on W10
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-m511r/diagnose


> *Product not tested for Windows 10 upgrade*
> Dell is not testing or developing Windows 10 drivers for this product. If you choose to upgrade, some features, applications, and connected devices may not work as expected.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I cannot find that exact model# at dell. The closest thing I find is M5010 OR a 510M. In either case both of those are NOT tested for win10. If you post your service tag# we can be sure. If there is no win10 support, you are a beta tester; might work and it might not work. Up to you if you want to attempt an upgrade to win10 however I would NOT use an unsupported os in any system where you depend on it working correctly. If this is just a system used for fun, no problem however if you actually do work with the system, I would think long and hard IF you really want to upgrade.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

hi thx for quick reply ...will check


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi service tag is 5MZ4JR1

Thx


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Here is the support page for your system;
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/servicetag/5MZ4JR1/diagnose

As you can see, no support for win10.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi thx alot really appreciated, so Windows will show suitable even though system not


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No. Win10 is offered as an upgrade to most versions of win7/8. It is up to you to determine IF your hardware is supported. MS has no way of knowing if your system is supported. 
Just because there is no win10 support, does not mean it will not work. It means it was never tested and found to work AND the mfg does not want to invest time/money into writing drivers and testing.

FWIW I have win10 running on one system here [old asus 790fx chipset board] no win10 support however everything works fine. With a desktop, you are more likely to be able to find drivers; with a laptop, they are much more proprietary.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi thx for useful info appreciated


----------

